# Teacher gets 6 months for threatening chavs



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Teacher driven to edge of insanity by bastard little chav vandals. Points an air gun at them. Shoots pellet harmlessly. Six months in Clink for her. Nowt for aforementioned toe rags.

Sick to my stomach. Will the last person to leave this f***ed up country turn off the lights.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manc ... 389945.stm

:twisted:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome to Blair's Britain, that's a fucking disgrace. Him and his ugly wife are raking it in with all these "human rights" cases, the legislation he brought in and she defends the indefensible. The sooner they get booted out of office the better.
"What's the alternative", will be the cry. Anybody with a modicum of common sense would do.

Wankers!!! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Vote LakesTTer..... again


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

Tonys " cool brittania " has only a few months to go. Hopefully.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

ferrari-racing said:


> Tonys " cool brittania " has only a few months to go. Hopefully.


Unfortunately, I doubt that will be the case


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Yet again another case of the law siding with the criminals

:evil:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jgray said:


> Yet again another case of the law siding with the criminals
> 
> :evil:


Not sure that is right in this case... There is no proof of what she claimed they did to her property, but she did fire a weapon at them.

She was proven to have broken the law.

Now whether the law was right or wrong is another discussion. Whether the punishment fits the crime, is also a another discussion. Whether we need more police patrolling to stop the kids damaging property, is another discussion. Whether being tougher on kids when they are younger would have helped stem the flow of vandalism, is another topic. Whether discipline is lacking in schools and homes and the long term effect is likely to be the result in this case... yet another one.

Unfortunately we live is a supposed civilised society, governed by a group of people that we have elected to make decisions on our behalf. If we don't like those decisions, then we remove the people that are making them for us, or change the way laws are created.

BUT if there is a law and it is broken, then expect punishment.

She was a silly b1tch for shooting them with an airgun in the first place, in plain view... she should have crept up behind them at night and done it :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

nutts said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again another case of the law siding with the criminals
> ...


She was a silly b1tch for shooting them with an airgun in the first place, a proper gun would've been a better option.
On the "Vote LakesTTer" front, I offer you this. If elected I'll make it legal for you to defend your own property with extreme prejudice, in fact...............the book will be chucked at you if you haven't shot at least 3 chavs and 4 pikeys every month, that'll be my only set of targets :lol: 
Plus, I'll offer a home visit service whereby, if you're feeling that you can't quite take up the pressure on the trigger, give me a buzz (I'll be a very accessable PM) and I'll take care of the fuckers for you.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again another case of the law siding with the criminals
> ...


Agreed. Sure she was technically guilty. But why not give her a few hours of community service? Or maybe a restraining order? Or a suspended sentence? Or an ASBO? But six months behind bars for a woman who is no threat to society while the Pond Life walk the streets with impunity because the CPS or Police are too lazy/incompetent to build a case?

"Disgusted" is an overused cliche. But it's the only word that gets within a million miles of what I think about this case and the ramifications for law abiding people driven to extreme measures because of our Human Rights Fixated society.

"I'm out of order? YOU'RE out of order. This whole COURT's out of order"*

*Al Pacino, Justice For All


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

LakesTTer, you have my vote mate!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> Agreed. Sure she was technically guilty. But why not give her a few hours of community service? Or maybe a restraining order? Or a suspended sentence? Or an ASBO? But six months behind bars for a woman who is no threat to society while the Pond Life walk the streets with impunity because the CPS or Police are too lazy/incompetent to build a case?
> 
> "Disgusted" is an overused cliche. But it's the only word that gets within a million miles of what I think about this case and the ramifications for law abiding people driven to extreme measures because of our Human Rights Fixated society.
> 
> ...





nutts said:


> Now whether the law was right or wrong is another discussion. *Whether the punishment fits the crime, is also another discussion.* Whether we need more police patrolling to stop the kids damaging property, is another discussion. Whether being tougher on kids when they are younger would have helped stem the flow of vandalism, is another topic. Whether discipline is lacking in schools and homes and the long term effect is likely to be the result in this case... yet another one.


 :wink: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Now just _where_ did I leave that Self Righteous Lynch Mob? I can never find anything when I need it. I expect three will come along at once next. :wink:

Looks just like a nutty woman with a gun to me. Emptied water on her son's car? Really...


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> Now just _where_ did I leave that Self Righteous Lynch Mob? I can never find anything when I need it. I expect three will come along at once next. :wink:
> 
> Looks just like a nutty woman with a gun to me. Emptied water on her son's car? Really...


Things must be just rosey in Bristol, that's the second time a thread like this has been run down by the Bristol posse. If you're gonna go around labelling people, try removing head from arse first and hope something like this doesn't happen to you.
These are all opinions based on what we read and see on the news, sometimes it's a bit of a laugh but I guess we must all be in the wrong thinking it was a bit harsh. There's nothing self righteous about any of this, how would you feel if someone emptied water over your car?? then add that to everything else her family had to put up with, no help from the police. Would you walk away??


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Now just _where_ did I leave that Self Righteous Lynch Mob? I can never find anything when I need it. I expect three will come along at once next. :wink:
> 
> Looks just like a nutty woman with a gun to me. Emptied water on her son's car? Really...


Jeez GC, hope you don't drive like you debate (ie engage pen before taking brain out of neutral). READ the story (that's why I put the link in).

"She had also received nuisance phone calls abusing her 17-year-old son James while her other son Craig's car had been vandalised. Fish had been stolen from her pond and her garden ornaments were thrown over a wall, her trial heard. The final straw came when a washing-up liquid bottle full of water was emptied over her son's car"

Nutty woman? Well she teaches kids with behaviour disorder problems so probably quite intelligent. At least more so than the morons who provoked her. Let us know YOUR mood swings next time you find your tyres slashed or paintwork keyed.

:x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the tips chaps. Guess you didn't a.) notice the :wink: . or b.) appreciate irony or c) would recall a long running joke vis Self Righteous Lynch Mobs. That's your fucking problem.

ps Didn't notice the term 'Chav' used anywhere in article - that was an entirely prejudiced preconception on your part. They could have been Good Middle Classed Boys for all you know - you know the sort who's folks wear fleeces, drink lattes and drive Audis?

Now take your heads out of your arses.

You have been flamed.

Thank you. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

s3_lurker said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Now just _where_ did I leave that Self Righteous Lynch Mob? I can never find anything when I need it. I expect three will come along at once next. :wink:
> ...


None of those are any excuse for discharging a weapon at anyone...


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


If she had used something like a shotgun to fire in the air even, then I'd say the punishment could be justifiable. But a pellet gun is NOT a firearm (unless you're hit you in the eye). And she didn't fire at one of them - she "fired the pistol at the road near the feet of...".

I think the sentence was bit over the top. All IMO of course :wink:


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I think her response was bourne out of the fact that she was unable to stop them in any way.

This kind of persistant harrasment is never dealt with by the police.

I agree with Jampott that the gun should never been used regardless of whether it could do damage or not but I guess this was just the final straw.

People can only be pushed so far before they snap as is obviously the case here.

The sad truth is that the instigators of this walk away, another successful torment with the reward of knowing the wowman will be jailed for 6 months whilst they will face no charge whatsoever.

does the sentance fit the crime - The hell it does.

know doubt these kids will be paid for their side of the story as in the tony martin case. The victims face the abuse and then recieve the sentance

Rant over :evil:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

jgray said:


> I think her response was bourne out of the fact that she was unable to stop them in any way.
> 
> This kind of persistant harrasment is never dealt with by the police.
> 
> ...


Completely agree w/ you on this.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Thanks for the tips chaps. Guess you didn't a.) notice the :wink: . or b.) appreciate irony or c) would recall a long running joke vis Self Righteous Lynch Mobs. That's your fucking problem.
> 
> ps Didn't notice the term 'Chav' used anywhere in article - that was an entirely prejudiced preconception on your part. They could have been Good Middle Classed Boys for all you know - you know the sort who's folks wear fleeces, drink lattes and drive Audis?
> 
> ...


Irony? Oh yes. I LOVE irony.

Try this

Start a thread about yob culture in Britain and get a yob response.

Now THAT's irony.

:lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

:x[/quote]

None of those are any excuse for discharging a weapon at anyone...[/quote]

I'm not saying she didn't break the law. I'm saying the sentence, under the circumstances, was out of all proportion to the crime and that she was driven to the action she took because of the inaction of the Police.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> Thanks for the tips chaps. Guess you didn't a.) notice the :wink: . or b.) appreciate irony or c) would recall a long running joke vis Self Righteous Lynch Mobs. That's your fucking problem.
> 
> ps Didn't notice the term 'Chav' used anywhere in article - that was an entirely prejudiced preconception on your part. They could have been Good Middle Classed Boys for all you know - you know the sort who's folks wear fleeces, drink lattes and drive Audis?
> 
> ...


You see how the emoticon wink could be confused for something other than trying to have a bit of a laugh, 'cos that's not how it looked to me, and obviously the "long running joke about self righteous lynch mobs" wasn't that fucking funny. 
We didn't write the article in question, but when you read it and look at the photo (no fleeces in sight), even you must admit, the word "Chav" entered your brain. Most of the people on here use the term for almost anything that involves anything tacky, don't see you getting a titty lip about that.
The whole point of the initial flame was to highlight that the punishment seemed disproportionate to the crime, it was an air gun discharged into the ground, very silly thing to do in broad daylight but born of frustration. It's hardly armed robbery, but I guess if you've never had a gun waved in your face, I could see how it could be construed as life threatening. Jesus Fucking Christ, we used to play with airguns all the time and nobody locked us up!!
My head has been out of my arse for some years now, I think the defining moment was when someone waved an AK47 at me and his mate dropped a grenade, the rest...............as they say is fucking history.
Not feeling particularly flamed at the minute, really could do better.

You're welcome.

Before I forget...................... :wink: 
I think that means I'm having a laugh, something stuck in my eye, I'm being gay. You work it out.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Self Righteous Lynch Mobs are a long running joke on here. Still funny. Because you are new here, you can't be expected to understand some of the rather "in" jokes - and hence not find them funny... but you'll learn.

You've probably never heard of Bike Mailey, either :lol:

If that sounded rather patronising, then my point has been made. Personally I'd rather hear more self righteous lynch mob jokes and less boring Army stories - but there you go.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Self Righteous Lynch Mobs are a long running joke on here. Still funny. Because you are new here, you can't be expected to understand some of the rather "in" jokes - and hence not find them funny... but you'll learn.
> 
> You've probably never heard of Bike Mailey, either :lol:
> 
> If that sounded rather patronising, then my point has been made. Personally I'd rather hear more self righteous lynch mob jokes and less boring Army stories - but there you go.


 :lol: :lol: No, you're right. Should really do more research. I wouldn't dream of accusing you of being patronising, sometimes I need a good kick up the arse. Boring!!.................they nearly had my fuckin' eye out........................and the rest of the damage  made your rear end look almost er..............like you could sell your car..............eventually, when it's been repaired and you've calmed down after a relaxing holiday :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did you by any chance take a lot of amphetamines when in service? Special Forces?

_I know, I know, i know - it will only encourage him_


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tips chaps. Guess you didn't a.) notice the :wink: . or b.) appreciate irony or c) would recall a long running joke vis Self Righteous Lynch Mobs. That's your fucking problem.
> ...


Is it now? What an odd interpretation of irony. It's anything but ironic in my book. Have you been institutionalised? Maybe you were in the Forces or something? Oh sorry, that's the other one.

:wink:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Irony "Incongruity between what might be expected and what actually occurs" (dictionary.com)

> Have you been institutionalised? Maybe you were in the Forces or >something?

No. Stop behaving like a dickhead

:-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

S3 Lurker. Thanks for the compliment - no offence taken of course.
Now I could easily take you to task about your illustration of irony being incongruous with your subsequent definition of the same, but just can't be arsed. Besides, you'd have to think about it a little...and life is very short.

My irony lay in taking a slightly different view on the obvious and predictably tedious perpetrators/victim stereotyping displayed on the thread. Of course I now realise that as it was in the paper, the story and facts must all be entirely true and therefore without any bias.

Really, really sorry for being a Dickhead. I'll make it up somehow. Promise. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)




----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Self Righteous Lynch Mobs are a long running joke on here. Still funny. Because you are new here, you can't be expected to understand some of the rather "in" jokes - and hence not find them funny... but you'll learn.
> ...


I know one shouldn't be self congratulatory about one's earlier posts, but I really did enjoy this one and the theme has popped up regularly for over 3 years now on here.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...er=asc&highlight=self+righteous+lynch&start=0

It still applies. :twisted:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> Did you by any chance take a lot of amphetamines when in service? Special Forces?
> 
> _I know, I know, i know - it will only encourage him_


 :lol: You know, I thought we were gonna fall out over this thread.
I've never taken anything, adrenaline and all that................blah, blah, blah, not wishing to bore you (possibly too late for that). I'm not requiring in the "being encouraged" department either, you can't beat a bit of banter.
As to being institutionalised, I don't think so. I've my own thoughts on a great many things, within the military it makes me a bit loose cannonesque and I'm not always flavour of the month. Not too fussed about that though, "Yes Sir, No Sir, 3 bags full Sir" is for toadying sycophants and not my style.
Seriously, as has been pointed out by Tim, 'cos I'm new I missed the lynch mob thing and I'll apologise for going off half cocked.
If you find my stories about Army life boring (only told 1 so far), I'm sure there's plenty of IT nerds, Consultancy geeks and Insurance Salesmen on here, who could regale you with great yarns about their humdrum day to day lives, far more interesting than mine :lol: 
You gotta admit though...................they were Chavs :wink: A counter flame with no swearing, for shame.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Did you by any chance take a lot of amphetamines when in service? Special Forces?
> ...


AK47 and grenade story...
Horseguard Parade story...

Honestly, you sound like Uncle Albert from Only Fool's :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Fucking hell!!! I've got my own stalker :lol: 
Least I don't look like Uncle Albert :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Fucking hell!!! I've got my own stalker :lol:
> Least I don't look like Uncle Albert :wink:


Prove it.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking hell!!! I've got my own stalker :lol:
> ...


Which bit??


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


Well we have nearly all been stalked by our Tim at one time, so i guess it's the latter to prove. :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Right ok, I'm not allowed to grow a beard,(it interferes with the seal between respirator and face) BORING!!!  
I have to leave in 2 and a bit years, which makes me 37. Uncle Albert was clearly much older.
He used to cabby about in a 3 wheeler, I'm clearly a TT owner.
He had 2 numpties for nephews, whereas I do not.
He is a fictional character, played by an actor who has since passed away.
I am not and have not.
Being stalked by Tim is fucked up 'cos I'm Tim as well, (pleased to make your acquaintance) which is making me nervous.
Hope that makes me "very nearly credible" :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> S3 Lurker. Thanks for the compliment - no offence taken of course.
> Now I could easily take you to task about your illustration of irony being incongruous with your subsequent definition of the same, but just can't be arsed. Besides, you'd have to think about it a little...and life is very short.
> 
> My irony lay in taking a slightly different view on the obvious and predictably tedious perpetrators/victim stereotyping displayed on the thread. Of course I now realise that as it was in the paper, the story and facts must all be entirely true and therefore without any bias.
> ...


M8 thanks for turning this into a bollox thread going nowhere. Please enjoy having the last word with my compliments.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Back on topic,

I think you have to agree that if they set a precident of low jail time for a firearms offence this would open the floodgates not just to appeals for previous convictions but also future offences. It would be like saying. "30 days suspended sentance is all you can expect for carrying and shooting an air gun". That I am afriad is a much worse fate than sending the teacher down for 6 months.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...Good Middle Classed Boys for all you know - you know the sort who's folks wear fleeces, drink lattes and drive Audis?


PMSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ...Good Middle Classed Boys for all you know - you know the sort who's folks wear fleeces, drink lattes and drive Audis?
> ...


 :wink:

Does seems to have ruined the thread for some....but that's life in the Flame Room


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Latte in hand and fleece on... just off out for a drive 



garyc said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Ruined the thread for 1, let's not get over excited. I apologised for jumping in feet first over the lynch mob thing, you're welcome by the way, but I still stand by everything else I wrote.
I agree with Loz, a dangerous precedent has been set by jailing this woman. It smacks of zero tolerance policing towards anyone who wants to defend their home, whether "firearms "are used or not, and puts law abiding people in a rotten position. 
OT....................life in the Flame Room aint that Flamey :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Tim,

Surely this is the law? Irrespective of whether you believe she was right or not to do what she did...

She too a firearm out in public and discharged it in a public place. The law prohibits that :?

Let's ignore as I previously mentioned that the adolescents probably deserved it or that if more police were on the beat then it may not have happened or if they were discilined better as kids (both at school and home) then they may not have dreamed of misbehaving in the way they did or that TB is a self serving prat and his policies have helped forge society into the way it is today.

But as I said, the law is the law. She was proven guilty of a crime...

Change the law or change the people that create the law, but don't moan about how the law is unfair or unfairly applied.



LakesTTer said:


> Ruined the thread for 1, let's not get over excited. I apologised for jumping in feet first over the lynch mob thing, you're welcome by the way, but I still stand by everything else I wrote.
> I agree with Loz, a dangerous precedent has been set by jailing this woman. It smacks of zero tolerance policing towards anyone who wants to defend their home, whether "firearms "are used or not, and puts law abiding people in a rotten position.
> OT....................life in the Flame Room aint that Flamey :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I had a conversation with Uncle Albert once in Barclays bank in Ferndown years ago, very nice chap, frightfully posh.

He used to live in Verwood, they even named a road after him when he snuffed it "Merryfield Way"

Gizmo will know it i'm sure.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

nutts said:


> Tim,
> 
> Surely this is the law? Irrespective of whether you believe she was right or not to do what she did...
> 
> ...


I agree Mark, the law is the law. However in this particular case, the law has got it wrong. She deserved to be punished but in this case the punishment doesn't fit the crime. When you consider a while back, a person ran down and killed a kid, driving an uninsured car, without a licence and wasn't supposed to be in the country in the first place, he got less than 6 months for Death by Dangerous Driving. It kinda makes a mockery of everything.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Agree on the sentiment expressed at the beginning of this thread. The punishment did not fit the crime, considering the circumstances. Just another example of the injustice in Labours new Britain. Will be glad to see the back of them.

Gary - good to see you back on form, resurecting the self righteous lynch mob and fanning the flames again. Did make me laugh 

So we have a general election coming up. We've always needed somebody to turn the self righteous lynch mob into a political party worthy of taking on Blair ..

Vote LakesTTer, vote LakesTTer! :wink: :wink:

First request to the SRLP. My walk to and from the gym, (in a shopping precinct) is thwarted by a throng of chavalry every time I go there. 
What can you do to eradicate the little bastards :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

PaulS said:


> Agree on the sentiment expressed at the beginning of this thread. The punishment did not fit the crime, considering the circumstances. Just another example of the injustice in Labours new Britain. Will be glad to see the back of them.
> 
> Gary - good to see you back on form, resurecting the self righteous lynch mob and fanning the flames again. Did make me laugh
> 
> ...


This Self Righteous Lynch Mob thing keeps cropping up whenever I post something, bit of a pattern developing. I'm thinking about staying quiet after the Pope thing, but I've since read the thread started by Gary and it is very funny and my initial criticism was way off the mark. I've been wracking my brains for a name for the party and I think you've found it 8) 
In answer to your question, I'll have to sleep on it.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I think there's a little more to this story than has been posted* whilst on the face of it a 'normal' person "venting spleen" in this way seems acceptable to some and 6 months a little harsh, this woman was not quite 'normal' - the story I heard on the radio is that she went completely psychotic....now if the headlines read "psycho given 6 months for shooting kids" I'm sure that many people would think it's too short a sentance. I don't really see the relavence of her job - I guess teachers are supposed to be 'good people' - if she worked in tescos, it wouldn't be as newsworthy!

H

P.S. Do I get a lynch mob?

*to be honest, I've only skimed, so apologies if this has been said already - feel free to stop reading


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> I think there's a little more to this story than has been posted* whilst on the face of it a 'normal' person "venting spleen" in this way seems acceptable to some and 6 months a little harsh, this woman was not quite 'normal' - the story I heard on the radio is that she went completely psychotic....now if the headlines read "psycho given 6 months for shooting kids" I'm sure that many people would think it's too short a sentance. I don't really see the relavence of her job - I guess teachers are supposed to be 'good people' - if she worked in tescos, it wouldn't be as newsworthy!
> 
> H
> 
> P.S. Do I get a lynch mob?


Nope, you just get that Old Man in the corner dribbling and muttering agreement into his beer, but you have hit the nail right on the head H. :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

garyc said:


> Nope, you just get that Old Man in the corner dribbling and muttering agreement into his beer


You've been to my local then :roll:

H


----------

